# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: حذف یکی از دو ویندوز xp نصب شده

## b.najafi_1387

Salam
Bebakhshid ye moshkeli vase man pish omade age lotf konid komakam konid mammon misham
Man ye windowse xp nab karde bodam ke ye chand vaghti soratesh omade bood paein.tasmim gereftam ye win dige nasb konam
Eshteba kardam wine ghabliyo pak nakardam,alan 2 ta windowsw xp daram
Ama windows avaliye ye errori mide dar morede profile storage space ke drive ha fazaye khali nadarand va hajme etelaat kheili ziyad tar az zarfiyate
Mikhastam komakam konid in do ta windowso pak konam kamel ye windows jaded nasb konam
Lotfan kamel tozih bedin dobare eshtebah nakonam!!!

----------


## keivan mousavi

سي دي ويندوز بزار تا بوت بشه موقع تعيين درايو روي درايو C برو و دكمه D رافشار بده يكسري سوال ميكنه ه آيا ميخواي اين درايو حذف بشه شما ناييد ميكنيد دوباره به صورت خودكار وارد قسمت تعيين درايو ميشيد اونجا Enter رو بزنيد تا درايو C دوباره ساخته شود بعدشم ويندوزو نصب كنيد

----------


## b.najafi_1387

آخه دو تا ویندوز نصب شده دارما.می خوام هر دو تاش حذف شه یکی جدید بریزم
این جوری که شما گفتین یکیش حذف میشه

----------


## keivan mousavi

> آخه دو تا ویندوز نصب شده دارما.می خوام هر دو تاش حذف شه یکی جدید بریزم
> این جوری که شما گفتین یکیش حذف میشه


 
اين روشي كه من گفتم اسمش پارتيشن بندي هستش در پارتيشن بندي هر اطلاعاتي كه درون هارد ديسكتون باشه پاك ميشه

----------

